# Toaty Skinners



## Nowski (Dec 21, 2014)

A couple of my Toaty skinners in 1084 steel and Curly Maple

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful! Did you dye the maple or use some other trick to give it that koa look?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2014)

Those knives look sharp! (Pun intended) Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 22, 2014)

Pretty looking skinners Shannon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice looking knives Shannon. That maple rocks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like the skinners you've been posting, awesome looking knives!

Thanks for the pictures.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice little knives and I love the handle material. Have you considered 1/4 rounding the choil to prevent the blade from hanging up if you plunge it to deep when cutting?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you. It's hard to tell from the pics but the very back of the knife edge is rounded on about a 1/8 to 3/16" radius.


robert flynt said:


> Very nice little knives and I love the handle material. Have you considered 1/4 rounding the choil to prevent the blade from hanging up if you plunge it to deep when cutting?


----------



## Nowski (Dec 22, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful! Did you dye the maple or use some other trick to give it that koa look?


Thank you, it is a couple coats of Fiebings leather dye that were sanded back to make the curl more pronounced.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 23, 2014)

Shannon another nice set of knives. I have not heard about using Fiebings leather dye as a finishing agent for handles. How does it work on other woods?


----------



## Nowski (Dec 23, 2014)

A lot of guys use it even in the ABS, shoot I am pretty sure Bill Moran even used it. Since it's alcohol based it seems to work fine on any domestic wood. I have used it on Walnut and Pecan as well.


Foot Patrol said:


> Shannon another nice set of knives. I have not heard about using Fiebings leather dye as a finishing agent for handles. How does it work on other woods?


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 23, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Shannon another nice set of knives. I have not heard about using Fiebings leather dye as a finishing agent for handles. How does it work on other woods?


I use a lot of leather dye on wood as well as bone. The mineral based dye seems to penetrate better than the oil based dye and with the real oily wood it doesn't penetrate very well. I put the wood and bone in a jar with a good lid that doesn't leak and lay the jar on its side, that way I can put less dye in the jar and use just enough to cover the scales. Then I forget about them for a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 23, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> I use a lot of leather dye on wood as well as bone. The mineral based dye seems to penetrate better than the oil based dye and with the real oily wood it doesn't penetrate very well. I put the wood and bone in a jar with a good lid that doesn't leak and lay the jar on its side, that way I can put less dye in the jar and use just enough to cover the scales. Then I forget about them for a while.



Thanks Robert for the feedback and Shannon for the tip. I will give this a try.


----------



## Nowski (Dec 23, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Thanks Robert for the feedback and Shannon for the tip. I will give this a try.



@Foot Patrol On Curly Maple like this I use Medium Brown for three coats which I sand back the first two coats to where you only see the curl then third coat stays.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 24, 2014)

Nowski said:


> @Foot Patrol On Curly Maple like this I use Medium Brown for three coats which I sand back the first two coats to where you only see the curl then third coat stays.



Does this work on stabilized wood? I had K&G stabilize and brown dye some quilted maple but the color is very light and washed out. I would like to darken it up.


----------



## Nowski (Dec 24, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Does this work on stabilized wood? I had K&G stabilize and brown dye some quilted maple but the color is very light and washed out. I would like to darken it up.


Not in my experience, maybe if you reduced it. On Curly Maple that I have had stabilized and not come out dark enough( which was a whole batch one time) I use Laurel Mountain Forge wood stain with great success. I usually use The color Nut Brown which works well for the color I am usually going for and have occasionally used their Walnut color as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks Shannon. I will be headed to Tandy later this week and will pick some of these up.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 24, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Does this work on stabilized wood? I had K&G stabilize and brown dye some quilted maple but the color is very light and washed out. I would like to darken it up.


you some chromic trioxide to color the wood a darker brown but you wont get much penetration. It makes a nice rich brown. R W Wilson sells it on his web site and calls it Majestic Maple Dye. Use latex gloves when using it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 24, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> you some chromic trioxide to color the wood a darker brown but you wont get much penetration. It makes a nice rich brown. R W Wilson sells it on his web site and calls it Majestic Maple Dye. Use latex gloves when using it.



Thanks Robert. I will check it out.


----------

